# First Look: Emotional Violin by Harmonic Subtones



## donbodin (Dec 11, 2018)

Following up the fan favorite “Emotional Cello” library, Harmonic Subtones are back with a deep-sampled violin instrument delivering passionate performances from a vast set of articulations.
In this first look, I take a tour and listen to the instrument to see what the library is like right out of the box. Official Demos and more here: http://bit.ly/2C4prLh




Emotional Violin by Harmonic Subtones is available from Best Service: http://bit.ly/2EgwSQH


----------

